# Pressemeldung: Erster Einsatz für neues Juister Seenotrettungsboot



## Thomas9904 (30. März 2017)

Pressemeldung

*Erster Einsatz für neues Juister Seenotrettungsboot​*
Für die Juister Seenotretter war es der erste Einsatz mit ihrem neuen Seenotrettungsboot: Gestern, Mittwoch, den 29. März 2017, brachten sie ein 11-jähriges Mädchen zur Behandlung im Krankenhaus ans Festland. Das Kind hatte sich bei einem Unfall das Bein gebrochen. 

Das Mädchen, das sich derzeit zu einer Klassenreise auf Juist befindet, wurde von seiner Lehrerin begleitet. Bis zum Transport mit dem jüngsten Seenotrettungsboot der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger war es zudem in der Obhut des Inselarztes.

Der Einsatz des Seenotrettungsbootes – noch unter der internen Bezeichnung SRB 66 – verzögerte sich aufgrund der Tide bis in die Abendstunden. Mit der auflaufenden Flut konnten die Seenotretter um 20.25 Uhr auslaufen. Ein Transport des Mädchens per Hubschrauber war aufgrund schlechter Sichtbedingungen nicht möglich.

Das neue Seenotrettungsboot der freiwilligen Juister Seenotretter befindet sich erst seit wenigen Tagen auf der Insel. Am Samstag, den 1. April 2017, wird es um 15 Uhr am Stationsgebäude der Seenotretter feierlich getauft werden. Die Öffentlichkeit ist dazu herzlich willkommen.


----------

